# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dr. Prof. Isa Mustafa - Lider i vertet kombëtar

## Seneka

Ky eshte nje 
Ky eshte i vetmi
qe askush gjer me sot nuk ja ka drejtuar gishtin e te thot ke vjedhur ose ke plaqkitur.
Ky njeri i ka te gjitha por i mungojne korrupsioni,vjedhjet,keqperdorimet,mafia luksi mbi kurriz te popullit.

 p.s  

  besoni qe tash e pash qe ky hashim broja qenka hyr ne rubriken ELITA KOMBETARE paramendoni se kush ka hy ne ket rubrik.Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 135167

Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 135168

Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 135169

----------


## Llapi

A koka que gjenazja prap  a Haaaaaa
po de po lek te 3% te fondit te popullit qe i ka viedh per 10 vjet ka boll


----------------------------------
*
  Isa Mustafa i sëmurë?*
e Mërkurë, 07 Prill 2010 14:10

Kryetari i Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa, është sëmurë nga zemra dhe ndodhet në Belgjikë për operim. Por, zyrtarët komunalë e mohojnë këtë, duke thënë se ai ndodhet atje për vizitë zyrtare.

Isa Mustafa, kryetar i Komunës së Prishtinës, është shumë i sëmurë. Ai ka shkuar për shërim në Belgjikë. Burime të Expressit nga Komuna tregojnë se Mustafa është i sëmurë nga zemra dhe ka shkuar atje të operohet.

Por, ky lajm është mbajtur i fshehur nga zyrtarët komunalë. Sipas tyre, Isa Mustafa gjendet në një udhëtim zyrtar në Belgjikë bashkë me nënkryetarin Sami Hamiti. Muhamet Gashi, zëdhënësi i Komunës, këtë lajm e quan spekulim dhe aspak të vërtetë. Kjo që po flitet për kryetarin nuk është e vërtetë. Unë personalisht bisedova me familjen e tij dhe me të. Më tha që kthehet gjatë kësaj jave, sepse i ka edhe disa takime zyrtare në Belgjikë, tha Gashi për Express. Të njëjtën deklaratë e jep edhe Asdren Osaj, këshilltari për media i kryetarit Isa Mustafës.

Kryetari ka qenë në gjendje të mirë shëndetësore kur është nisur për në Bruksel bashkë me nënkryetarin e Komunës. Ka shkuar për vizitë zyrtare, për asgjë tjetër, thotë Osaj për Express.

Por, të mërkurën, Komuna e Prishtinës, Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë dhe IN-Habitati, nga ora 10 organizojnë tryezë të rrumbullakët në objektin e ri të Komunës, në lagjen Arbëria, për Ditën Botërore të Shëndetësisë 2010, me moton 1000 Qytete, 1000 Jetë.

Shefi i grupit parlamentar të PDKsë në Kuvendin Komunal të Prishtinës, Shemsi Veseli, thotë se në ftesën që ai ka marrë për këtë konferencë, thuhet se fjalën hyrëse e ka Isa Mustafa. Por, ai nuk e di nëse kreu i Komunës do të jetë i pranishëm, sepse nuk ndodhet në Kosovë.

Kur e dinë që kryetari nuk ndodhet këtu, nuk e di pse i dërgojnë ftesat në të cilat shkruan se hapjen e konferencës do ta bëjë vetë kryetari, thotë Veseli për Express.

Ai dhe opozita nuk kanë asnjë informacion për lajmin që kryetari është i sëmurë. E di që kanë thënë që kryetari është pa qejf. Një gjë të tillë e kam vërejtur edhe vetë, sepse është shumë i plogësht në punë, tregon Veseli, duke thënë se gjatë kësaj periudhe kohore, ndoshta për shkak të shëndetit, nuk po vërehet ndonjë dinamikë e punës tek ai.

Isa Mustafa është profesor i mikroekonomisë dhe i menaxhimit financiar në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Ndërsa detyrën e kryetarit të Komunës së Prishtinës e ushtron që nga janari i vitit 2008 dhe është rizgjedhur për mandat të dytë në nëntor 2009./express/

----------


## Disa

Isa Mustafa,Komunist,Titiste,hajne i vertet!

----------


## gimche

Ku po mbetet 3%?
Kur thua i vetmi, ky është një etj. dije se keto prioritetet i gëzon vetëm Zoti dhe askush tjetër.
Isa Mustafa bashkë me Bujar Bukoshin vodhi 3% këtë e din e gjithë Kosova.
Isa Mustafa bllokoi udhët e Prishtinës, ejani sot dhe shikoni kolonat e gjata dhe se si njerëzit e shajnë Isa Mustafen.
Isa Mustafa thej (prishi) tolerancen fetare dhe kombëtare kur në momente të rëndësishme për këtë popull ndaloj bartjen e shamive nëpër shkollat e mesme të Prishtinës (shami kjo me karakter fetar dhe kombëtar - reagime pati edhe nga deputetet në mesin e tyre ishte edhe Xhavit Haliti që ishte kundër vendimit të Isa Mustafes).
Isa Mustafa manipuloj me aktivitetet kulturore dhe arsimore në Prishtinë duke u dhënë fonde OJQ-ve të organizojnë mbremje sfilatash për homoseksual e duke refuzuar kerkesat për organizim turniresh, kurse verore, eskurzione dhe aktivitete tjera në lagjen Kodra e Trimave.

Ja ky është Isa Mustafa që për ndryshe tek ne njihet me nofken "Putini"
I lus moderatorët që ta hapin një nënforum që do të quhej "Elita Tradhtare" sepse ky njeri dhe shumë sikur ky (Isa Mustafa - Putini) asnjë kontribut nuk e kanë dhënë për flamurin kuq e zi, keta janë Rugovist me politika pacifiste dhe anti-shqiptare. Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Llapi

*Isa Mustafa, diler i BMW-së*
E mërkurë, 16 Qershor 2010 17:11

Visar Duriqi

Prishtinë, 15 qershor



Kryetari i Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa, është kujdesur që qytetarët e Kosovës të blejnë veturat e markës BMW me të njëjtin çmimi që mund ti blejnë në fabrikën e kësaj kompanie. Kjo pasi që nga fillimi i këtij viti të drejtën për të shitur veturat BMW e ka marrë kompania Makcar, ku Mustafa ka 49 % të aksioneve, në ortakëri me Alexandros Manitopoulos dhe kompaninë Makkar D.o.o..

Që Makcar është dileri i vetëm i BMW-së në Kosovë, për Infopress e ka konfirmuar Irmgard Arsenschek, zyrtar për media në BMW. Të njëjtën e ka konfirmuar edhe djali i Isa Mustafës, Besnik Mustafa, i cili edhe e udhëheq këtë kompani.



5 MBW-të e Isës



Salloni i Makcar, kompanisë së kryetari Isa Mustafa, gjendet në magjistralen Prishtinë-Shkup, në kilometrin e tretë. Sipas Arben Mustafës, toka ku zhvillon biznesin kjo kompani është e marrë me qira për tri vjet. Kompania ka filluar të punojë vetëm një muaj e pak ditë pasi është konstituuar, pasi që Makcar është themeluar më 14 prill të këtij viti, kurse sipas bashkëpronarit Besnik Mustafa, punën e ka filluar më 17 maj.

Ai tregon që kompania ende nuk ka filluar për ta promovuar zyrtarisht, pasi që nuk i kanë kompletuara krejt shërbimet që i përfshinë licenca e përfaqësimit, që kanë nga BMW-ja. Në një të ardhme të afërt, edhe pse nuk e dimë saktë, do të bëjmë një hapje solemne të përfaqësisë së BMW-së në Kosovë, ku do të jetë edhe një kampanjë mediale. Ne ende nuk e kemi konsoliduar pjesën e servisimit, por edhe sikur ta bënim këtë, do të na duhej edhe një konfirmim nga qendra e BMW-së, për kohën hapjes solemne, ka thënë Besnik Mustafa për Infopress.

Edhe pse nuk kanë bërë hapjen solemne, Mustafa thotë që deri më tani kanë shitur tri makina, si dhe kanë në dispozicion pesë modele, ku çmimi i tyre sillet prej mbi 25 mijë euro, më e lira, e deri mbi 85 mijë euro, më e shtrenjta.



Mustafa: Po tenderëve qeveritarë



Besnik Mustafa tregon që kompania Makcar, që ka marrë përfaqësinë e BMW-së për Kosovë do të sjellë makinat e kësaj marke me çmimin që ato gjenden edhe në qendër, pasi që konsumatorët do ti marrin ato të zhdoganuara. Zhdoganimin e kryejmë ne, prandaj klientët do ti marrin makinat e tyre sikur ti kenë blerë në qendër të BMW-së, thotë Mustafa.

Edhe pse shpreson që biznesi do tu shkojë mirë nga shitjet individuale të makinave, Besnik Mustafa ka deklaruar se do të konkurrojnë edhe në tenderë qeveritarë. Pasi që jemi dileri i vetëm i BMW-së në Kosovë, shpresojmë që do të kemi blerës të mjaftueshëm, por edhe në tenderët qeveritarë do të konkurrojmë. Nuk e dimë a do të fitojmë, por do të konkurrojmë, ne nuk mbajmë inat, tha Mustafa duke qeshur.



Biznese plus



Përveç në kompaninë Makcar, që ka 49% të aksioneve, Isa Mustafa ka deklaruar se i ka edhe tri biznese të tjera. Mustafa është aksionar me 20 % të aksioneve në Universitetin Riinvest, 1.6 % të aksioneve në klubin futbollistik Prishtina si dhe me 5 % të aksioneve në Intereuropa Kosova L.L.C.. Në këtë kompani ai është në ortakëri me Hazbi Hasanin dhe Intereuropa D.D., kurse si person i autorizuar në biznes, pos djalit të tij, Arben Mustafa, është edhe Andrej Karish.

----------


## Llapi

*Isa Mustafa veç premton*
E martë, 18 Maj 2010 08:11

Visar Duriqi

Prishtinë, 16 maj



mkryeqytetIsa Mustafa, shumicën e premtimeve të fushatës, hiç nuk i ka përmbushur, ose i ka përmbushur pjesërisht. Kështu ka konstatuar Iniciativa për Progres  INPO. Ajo ka dalë me një raport të saj pas monitorimit të punës së ekzekutivit në komunën e Prishtinës, që përfshin periudhën janar - prill 2010. Këtë raport, zëdhënësi i Komunës së Prishtinës, Muhamet Gashi e ka quajtur tendencioz.

Ky raport bën një vlerësim të përpjekjeve dhe arritjeve në realizimin e programit zgjedhor të Mustafës, respektivisht premtimeve që ai ka bërë gjatë fushatës parazgjedhore. I njëjti është hartuar mbi bazën e premtimeve të dhëna dhe realizimit apo inicimit të realizimit të tyre nga kryetari i Prishtinës



Premtime fushate



Në raportin 10-faqesh të INPO-s, thuhet se periudhën prej marrjes së pushtetit me dhënien e betimit me datë 28 dhjetor 2009 e deri në fund të janarit, kryetari Mustafa e ka shpenzuar kohë për të emëruar drejtorët komunalë.

Raporti konstaton se premtimet nga ana e zyrtarëve  janë dhënë nën efektin e fushatës zgjedhore, por gjithashtu është vërejtur që disa projekte që kishin filluar së zbatuari, ose që ishin planifikuar në mandatin e kaluar do të vazhdojnë-fillojnë së realizuari. Ka dy vjet që komuna po kërkon zgjidhje për të rregulluar sheshin e pavarësisë Ibrahim Rugova, por deri tash nuk është gjetur asnjë zgjidhje urbane. Prishtina nuk ka asnjë shesh me të cilin mund të krenohet. Të gjitha sheshet ekzistojnë vetëm në letër. Punime nuk

ka pasur në asnjërin prej tyre, thuhet në raport.



Premtimet e harruara



Gjithashtu, në raport  thuhet se është premtuar një zgjidhje për përfundimin e punimeve në sheshin Nëna Terezë (rishtrimi i granitit) dhe gjatë 100 ditëve asgjë nuk ka filluar. Punimet në këtë shesh nuk kanë përfunduar dhe si rrjedhojë nga viti 2007 projekti nuk është pranuar ende teknikisht. Ndërkohë ndarja e trojeve për ndërtime individuale në lagjen Mati III, projekt ky i filluar në vitin 2006, ende nuk ka filluar të realizohet. Gjatë periudhës 4-mujore nuk është përmendur nga ana e kryetarit, ani pse me herët ka premtuar se do të fillojë zbatimin e këtij projekti. Në lokacionin e ndarë nga komuna përfshihet ndarja e 490 trojeve për ndërtime individuale. Në komunë shpesh është thënë se projekti zbatues është në hartim, thuhet aty.

INPO rikujton se është premtuar gjithashtu se projekti që do të vazhdojë pas përmirësimit të kushteve klimatike, janë fasadimet e ndërtesave kolektive banesore në rrugën Luan Haradinaj dhe Agim Ramadani. Pesë muaj nga kjo deklaratë dhe gati tre muaj pas përmirësimit të dukshëm të kushteve klimatike puna nuk ka filluar. Kryetari edhe gjatë fushatës zgjedhore ka thënë se mirëmbajtja e objekteve banesore, gjatë këtij viti do të fillojë të bëhet përmes Ndërmarrjes Publike Banesore, konstaton INPO.

Në raportin më të gjatë, shtjellohen edhe prioritetet gjashtëmujore të Qeverisë së Isa Mustafës, në mandatin e dytë, të cilat janë prezantuar në fillim të shkurtit, e të cilat nuk kanë dalluar shumë nga ato të fushatës. Qeverisja e Isa Mustafës kritikohet edhe për mungesë të theksuar transparence me mediet, ku  INPO ka konstatuar se këtu ka pasur hapa mbrapa.

----------


## Llapi

> A koka que gjenazja prap  a Haaaaaa
> po de po lek te 3% te fondit te popullit qe i ka viedh per 10 vjet ka boll
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> *
>   Isa Mustafa i sëmurë?*
> e Mërkurë, 07 Prill 2010 14:10
> 
> ...


*
I sëmuri i LDK-së*
E premte, 16 Prill 2010 18:56
Paulin  Pashku



Aktualisht në politikën globale mund të gjenden fare pak fytyra me peshë politike, gjendja shëndetësore e të cilëve mbahet e fshehur nga institucionet e shtetit apo edhe të partive të tyre përkatëse.

Ndër këto figura politike, për të cilat kanë munguar apo janë censuruar rreptësisht informacionet për gjendjen e tyre shëndetësore, janë diktatori kuban Fidel Kastro dhe diktatori koreanoverior Kim il Sung.

Shembulli i mbajtjes në fshehtësi të gjendjes shëndetësore të këtyre dy diktatorëve - mbase ka frymëzuar edhe partinë LDK në Kosovë, e cila në të njëjtën mënyrë ka tentuar ta mbajë fshehur gjendjen shëndetësore- jo të një diktatori, por të një kryetari të komunës, tek i cili mbase janë varur shpresat për mbijetesën e kësaj partie.

Njeriu Nr. 2  i Komunës së Prishtinës, Abdullah Hoti, sapo  ka vërtetuar se gënjeshtra mbetet mjeti  dhe mënyra kryesore e  punës dhe e të menduarit në të gjitha nivelet e partisë,  tashmë të shkordhur- LDK.

Ai ka  pranuar se Nr.1 i Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa, megjithatë ka pasur një intervenim kirurgjik në Belgjikë, gjë që deri tani është mohuar pothuajse nga të gjithë zyrtarët përgjegjës të  LDK-së .

Për më tepër, zëdhënësi i Komunës së Prishtinës , Muhamet Gashi, i ka quajtur si të pavërteta dhe spekulime të medieve  të gjitha shkrimet që kanë ngritur pyetje lidhur me gjendjen shëndetësore të kryetarit të Prishtinës, Isa Mustafës.

Kurse  ministri aktual i Shëndetësisë, Bujar Bukoshi,  duke u deklaruar për gjendjen shëndetësore të Isa Mustafës, ka shkuar edhe më larg, duke thënë se gjendja shëndetësore e kryetarit të Prishtinës është  "sak - salem ".

Çfarë mesazhesh, në fakt, kanë përçuar për opinionin e gjerë këta dy zyrtarë të  niveleve të ndryshme të LDK-së ?

Muhamet Gashi si zëdhënës i Komunës së Prishtinës, duke refuzuar të japë çfarëdo informacioni  për mungesën dyjavore të kryetarit të Prishtinës , e sidomos duke gënjyer opinionin për  shkaqet e mungesës së kryetarit të Prishtinës - ka zyrtarizuar papërgjegjësinë e komunës ndaj qytetarëve të Prishtinës, të cilëve u është mohuar e drejta për të  ditur se ku ndodhet njeriu të cilit fundja shumica e këtyre qytetarëve ia dhanë votën më 15 nëntor të vitit 2009, dhe nga i cili presin që t;i përmbushë premtimet elektorale. Aq më tepër qytetarët e Prishtinës janë privuar nga drejta për të pasur informacion se a është ky njeri i aftë që edhe më tej të qëndrojë në postin e kryetarit të  kryeqytetit të Kosovës.

Në këtë rast, nuk qëndrojnë pohimet se gjendja shëndetësore e Isa Mustafës është çështje personale e tij, pasi që ky njeri , në fund të fundit, ka përgjegjësi publike ndaj qytetarëve të Prishtinës,  të cilët kanë të drejtë për t'u  informuar edhe për çështje të kësaj natyre.

Dhe mbase ka edhe përgjegjësi partiake ndaj anëtarëve të partisë së tij.

Kjo fshehje e gjendjes shëndetësore të Isa Mustafës, nga LDK,  që tashmë në mënyrë të panevojshme mori edhe përmasa misterioze dhe enigmatike, me vetë meritën e partisë LDK- natyrisht lidhet me traumat e fundit zgjedhore të kësaj partie,  por edhe  me pritjet e LDK për të ngritur një lidership të suksesshëm.

Dhe pikërisht ndaj anëtarësisë së gjerë të LDK është bërë edhe padrejtësia më e madhe lidhur me mosinformimin për gjendjen shëndetësore të njeriut, për të cilin shpresohej se do të mund të rimëkëmbë këtë parti.

Me një fjalë, me fshehjen e gjendjes shëndetësore të Isa Mustafës është bërë një përpjekje për të evituar daljen në sipërfaqe të figurave tjera të kësaj partie, që përndryshe do të mund të rëndonte baraspeshën e brishtë midis klaneve ekzistuese në LDK.

Tashmë çdo gjë  në LDK varet nga shërimi i plotë i Isa Mustafës!

----------


## Llapi

*Vazhdon monopoli!*
E mërkurë, 15 Prill 2009 17:48

Jeton Ademi

Prishtinë, 14 prill

1. monopoli vazhdonnPavarësisht asaj se në çdo cep të Prishtinës, pothuajse mund të hasësh në bërllok, kjo megjithatë nuk pritet të jetë pengesë e madhe që edhe sivjet Ndërmarrja Publike "Pastrimi" të ketë monopolin në largimin dhe bartjen e bërllokut nga kryeqyteti. Ndërkohë zyrtarët komunalë, pothuajse në çdo paraqitje publike deklaronin se nga Zyra e Rregullatorit për Ujë dhe Mbeturina (ZRRUM), kanë kërkuar që t'u lejojnë futjen e konkurrencës edhe në këtë sektorë, mirëpo një gjë e tillë është demantuar të hënën nga ZRRUM-i. Afrim Lajçi, drejtor i ZRRUM-it të martën për "Infopress", ka deklaruar se asnjë kërkesë zyrtare nuk u është bërë nga Komuna e Prishtinës, për heqjen e monopolit për largimin dhe bartjen e mbeturinave. Ai më tej ka njoftuar se ZRRUM-i nuk është organ që mund të lejojë futjen e konkurrencës për largimin e mbeturinave. "Edhe ne jemi që të lejohet konkurrenca për kompanitë që merren me largimin e mbeturinave dhe ne këtë çështje edhe e kemi iniciuar", - tha Lajçi. Sipas tij, lejimi i konkurrencës për kompanitë që merren me largimin e mbeturinave, mund të bëhet vetëm nëse bëhet ndryshimi i ligjit. "Në vitin 2007 në kuadër të një fushate që kemi pasur me moton "Draftpolitikat për futjen e konkurrencës" patëm kërkuar nga Ministritë përkatëse dhe donatorët që të iniciohet ndryshimi i ligjit përmes së cilit do të lejohej konkurrenca për largimin e mbeturinave", - tha Lajçi. Ai njoftoi se ZRRUM-i ka mundur të lejojë vetëm futjen e konkurrencës në fshirjen dhe larjen e rrugëve, një gjë të tillë që e ka bërë vitin e kaluar. "Vitin e kaluar përmes ndryshimit të një akti nënligjor kemi lejuar futjen e konkurrencës së larjeve të rrugëve, mirëpo një gjë të tillë nuk mund ta bëjmë ne edhe për largimin e mbeturinave", - përfundoi Lajçi.


Kërkesa për konkurrencë



Në anën tjetër, Muhamet Gashi, zëdhënës i Komunës së Prishtinës, pohoi se vitin e kaluar Komuna i është drejtuar me një kërkesë ZRRUM-it, përmes së cilës ishte kërkuar fundi i monopolit për largimin e mbeturinave nga kryeqyteti. "Komuna ka vazhduar me kërkesa të ndryshme për lejimin e konkurrencës për largimin e mbeturinave, ngase në këtë mënyrë do të kemi edhe një qytet më të pastër", - tha Gashi. Sipas tij, Komuna do të vazhdojë të bëjë kërkesa të tilla dhe kryetari i Prishtinës Isa Mustafa do të provojë që në këtë fushë të fusë konkurrencën. "Largimin dhe bartjen e bërllokut nga qyteti e ka të drejtën ta bëjë vetëm ndërmarrja "Pastrimi", e cila sipas Rregullatorit për Ujë dhe Mbeturina e ka monopolin në këtë fushë", - tha Gashi. Pavarësisht kësaj, Gashi ka premtuar se sivjet kryeqyteti do të jetë më i pastër. "Tash me ligjin e ri për Ndërmarrjet Publike, Komuna e Prishtinës, është aksionare në Ndërmarrjen "Pastrimi" dhe tash me përzgjedhjen e Bordit të Drejtorëve në këtë ndërmarrje, do të bëhet një punë më e madhe aty", - tha Gashi.


I pakënaqur me Komunën



Ndërkaq, Kadri Retkoceri, drejtor i Ndërmarrjes Publike "Pastrimi", thotë se Komuna para se të mendojë të fusë konkurrencën në largimin e mbeturinave, fillimisht është dashtë të rregullojë mënyrën e inkasimin për kryerjen e këtij shërbimi. Ai nuk frikësohet edhe nëse ZRRUM-i merr vendim që të fusë konkurrencën në kryerjen e këtij shërbimi. "Asnjë kompani private nuk hyn qytetarëve t'u kryejë shërbime pa para. Ne kemi kryer pothuajse këtë shërbim pa para, kur dihet se vetëm 40 për qind e kemi inkasimin", - tha Retkoceri. Ai tha se ka pas tentativa që edhe më herët të futen disa kompani për bartjen e mbeturinave, mirëpo sipas tij kjo gjë pati dështuar pasi që pagesa për kryerjen e këtij shërbimi nga ana e qytetarëve është minimale. Retkoceri pohoi se kompania që ai udhëheq nuk ka pasur mundësi që ta rrisë shkallën e inkasimit për shërbimin që kryen për bartjen e mbeturinave, ngase sipas tij, këtë çështje duhet ta rregullojë Komuna. "Asnjë element detyrues ne nuk kemi mundësi t'ua bëjmë qytetarëve për pagesë. Kemi kërkuar dhjetë herë nga Komuna që të kushtëzohen qytetarët e sidomos biznesi në nxjerrjen e dokumenteve me kryerjen e borxhit që kanë ndaj "Pastrimit", mirëpo asnjëherë nuk kemi marrë asnjë përgjigje. Komuna me këso punësh duhet të merret", - tha Retkoceri.


Larja e rrugëve



Ai më tej ka kritikuar Komunën edhe rreth punës që është duke u bërë në fshirjen dhe larjen e rrugëve, edhe pse vitin e kaluar Komuna në këtë sektor ka futë konkurrencën. "Komuna më shumë ka probleme me fshirjen dhe larjen e rrugëve dhe trotuareve edhe pse aty kanë futur konkurrencën", - tha Retkoceri. Ai ka vlerësuar se puna në larjen e rrugëve është bërë shumë më mirë para dy vitesh kur vetëm kjo kompani e ka pasur të drejtën ta bëjë pastrimin e tyre.


Përzgjidhen kompanitë për larjen e rrugëve



Sidoqoftë, nga rreth 400 rrugë sa llogaritet t'i ketë Prishtina, sivjet pritet që vetëm 89 sosh të fshihen dhe lahen. Zëdhënësi Gashi, njoftoi se Zyra e Prokurimit në komunë, ka përzgjedh kompaninë "Toifor" dhe "Pastrimi", për mirëmbajtën e rrugëve verore. ""Toifor" do të bëjë pastrimin e rrugëve që hynë në loton e parë që bëjnë pjesë 47 rrugë dhe sheshet, kurse "Pastrimi" do të bëjë larjen e rrugëve që bëjnë pjesë në loton e dytë që bëjnë pjesë 42 rrugë", - tha Gashi. Larja e këtyre rrugëve gjatë sezonit veror, sipas Gashit, komunës do t'i kushtojë 11 mijë e 858 euro. "Kompania "Toifor" do të përfitojë nga Komuna 6 797 euro për shërbimet që do t'i kryejë kjo kompani për larjen e rrugëve, kurse ndërmarrja "Pastrimi do të përfitojë 5 059 euro", - njoftoi Gashi.

----------


## Llapi

* Kryetari i Komunës Isa Mustafa u jep tenderë ortakëve të djalit të Presidentit*

Nga Express më 21.06.2010 në ora 12:16

Për tre vjet rresht Komuna e Prishtinës u ka dhënë tenderë bashkaksionarëve të djalit të presidentit të vendit, Bardhyl Sejdiu. Kjo komunë publikon vetëm çmimin për njësi, e cila shkon në mija euro, por jo edhe vlerën e përgjithshme të kontratës. Zyra e Prokurorimit e kësaj komune nuk ka dhënë përgjigje për gazetën Koha Ditore, rreth kësaj, edhe pse është pritur për një javë rresht.

Edhe Bardhyl Sejdiu, nuk ka preferuar të flasë rreth tenderëve të fituar nga kjo komunë bashkaksionari i tij në kompaninë Empire, e cila është distributore e kafes, çajit e kakaos. Nuk kam çka foli për këtë punë, është shprehur Sejdiu.

Sipas gazetës, ortaku i tij, Isuf Zymeri, ka pranuar se është pjesë e aksioneve në kompaninë Empire së bashku me djalin e presidentit Bardhyl Sejdiu.

Po jemi ortakë. Ai aty ka 50 për qind. Por, në Toifor zyrtarisht jam unë. Bardhyli nuk është këtu, ka theksuar ai, duke shtuar se vlera e një tenderi që fiton kompania Toifor, nga Komuna e Prishtinës, është më e vogël se 100 mijë euro. Ne kemi fituar tenderin për pastrimin e rrugëve nga Komuna e Prishtinës, por kjo nuk ka të bëjë me Bardhylin, ka deklaruar Zymeri.

Kjo kompani tenderin e parë e ka fituar më 6 prill të vitit të kaluar. Ky aktivitet i prokurimit ishte ndarë në dy pjesë, në të cilën kishte fituar edhe ndërmarrja publike Pastrimi. Edhe në vitin 2010 ky aktivitet i prokurimit që ka të bëjë me pastrimin dhe larjen e rrugëve dhe trotuareve të qytetit për sezonin veror, është fituar nga kompania Toifor dhe nga ndërmarrja publike Pastrimi.

Çmimi për njësi në këtë tender për kompaninë Teifor ishte 3 mijë e 461 euro, ndërsa në njoftimin për dhënie të kontratës të publikuar në ueb  faqen zyrtare të Komisionit Rregullativ të prokurimit Publik nuk figuron sasia e njësive të këtij tenderi. Kurse dy vite më parë, në vitin 2008, biznesmeni Isuf Zymeri, bashkaksionar i Bardhyl Sejdiut, kishte fituar të njëjtin tender atë kohë me një tjetër kompani të quajtur V.Z Company. Në këto aktivitete të prokurimit, që kishte të bënte me pastrimin dhe larjen e rrugëve të Prishtinës, kjo kompani paguhet afro 3 mijë euro për një javë. Në anën tjetër në kompaninë Empire në të cilën kryeaksionar është Bardhyl Sejdiu, sipas dokumenteve të nxjerra nga Agjencia për Regjistrimin e Bizneseve, pjesë e saj janë edhe Meriton Abazi, Isuf Zymeri dhe Teuta Abazi.

Përveç kompanisë Toifor, e cila është në emër të një ortaku të djalit të presidentit, sipas dokumenteve të nxjerra, nga Agjencia e regjistrimit të Bizneseve, është në emër të një ortaku tjetër të biznesmenit, e që është Meriton Abazi. Në grupin e bizneseve të familjes presidenciale, hynë edhe London Taxi, e cila është në emër të Shqipo Sejdiut. Ortakët e tij janë Muhamet Berisha, Etrit Zeneli e Luan Berisha.

Ndërkaq presidenti i vendit Fatmir Sejdiu, në formularët e deklarimit të pasurisë për Agjencinë Kosovare Kundër Korrupsionit, nuk kishte deklaruar si pasuri familjare të djemve të tij, edhe bizneset që kanë Bardhyl e Shqipo Sejdiiu, shkruan Koha ditore.

----------


## Llapi

Qitash po ik edhe prej LDK-se 
HAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

U msue ky mei ndrrue partit 
niher ishte ne LKJ (lidhjen komuniste te jugosllavis)
e ne LSPPJ (lidhen socialiste te popullit punonjes te jugosllavis)
a si dreqin u quejke
ma von ne pasardhsen e LKJ-se LDK-ne e sodit
njiher ishte me rugovnen 
tani me Dacin 
ma von me Sejdiun 
edhe prej ti u prish

e tash se voni don te shkoi te Pacovi
o nuk mundet ky pa serbi e rusi jo

----------------------------------------------------------------


*
Behgjeti e Isa, aleancë?*
04-07-2010 13:06 CET

Prishtinë. Kryetari i Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa, iu ka hedhur në përqafim Behgjet Pacollit të shtunën, para fillimit të ceremonisë së organizuar nga Unioni Ndërkombëtar për Paqe, ku Kryetari i AKR-së mori çmimin “Kalorësi i Paqes”, shkruan sot gazeta Express.

Për shumë vite raportet mes Pacollit dhe Mustafës kanë qenë të tendosura për shkak të armiqësisë së hapur mes dy subjekteve të tyre, AKR-së dhe LDK-së. Ata asnjëherë nuk i kanë kursyer aspak kritikat ndaj njërit-tjetrit. Por, duket se diçka ka ndryshuar.

Burime të Express thonë se Behgjet Pacolli është takuar para disa ditësh me Isa Mustafën.

“Takimi ka zgjatur dy orë dhe aty është biseduar për një aleancë të mundshme mes kryetarit të AKR-së dhe kryetarit të Prishtinës”, ka thënë një zyrtar i lartë i AKR-së në kushte anonimiteti.

Sipas tij, Pacolli është i interesuar për të ndërtuar aleancë me kryetarin e Prishtinës, pesha politike e të cilit po rritet dita-ditës. Afrimi i Isa Mustafës me Behgjet Pacollit është një shuplakë e drejtpërdrejtë për kryetarin e LDK-së, Fatmir Sejdiun, i cili ka një armiqësi të hapur me kryetarin e AKR-së.

Por, duket se Isa Mustafa po del nga hija e Fatmir Sejdiut duke ndërtuar profilin e vet politik. Aq më tepër tash kur LDK-në e ndajnë vetëm disa muaj përpara mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve të brendshme. Në Kabinetin e kryetarit të Prishtinës tentojnë ta minimizojnë takimin mes Mustafës dhe Pacollit.

Këshilltari i Isa Mustafës për media, Asdren Osaj, ka sqaruar se takimi nuk ka zgjatur më shumë se pesë minuta,
përderisa aty ishte i ftuar si kryetar i Prishtinës.

“Veç kemi hy dhe kemi dalë sepse kemi pasur takim me Ministrin e Arsimit. Kryetari Mustafa vetëm e ka uruar z. Pacolli për çmimin dhe asgjë më shumë”, ka thënë Osaj për Express.

“Nuk mund t’i komentoj raportet e kryetarit Mustafa me z. Pacolli apo me dikë tjetër. Mirëpo, Kryetari Mustafa i ka raportet e mira me të gjithë personalitet, pa përjashtim”, ka shtuar Këshilltari Osaj.

Ngjashëm është shprehur edhe zëdhënësi i Komunës, Muhamet Gashi.

“Kryetari Mustafa është ftuar në cilësinë e kryetarit të Komunës. Ata kanë pas takime edhe më herët. Raportet e Pacollit dhe Mustafës janë raportet kryetar partie - kryetar i Prishtinës”, ka thënë ai.

Por, ndryshe tingëllojnë deklaratat e kryetarit të AKR-së. Një javë më parë, në një bisedë për Express, Behgjet Pacolli ka zgjedhur fjalët më të mira kur ka folur për Isa Mustafën.

“Në LDK aktualisht më pëlqen vetëm pozicioni i qartë i Isa Mustafës. Mua më ka pëlqyer zoti Mustafa me qëndrimet e tij të qarta, por fatkeqësisht LDK nuk e ka marrë parasysh qëndrimin dhe idenë e tij”, ka thënë Pacolli.

Liderin e AKR-së e ka mahnitur qëndrimi i palëkundur i Isa Mustafës që nga ardhja e tij në pushtet.

“Më ka pëlqyer dhe më pëlqen vetëm qëndrimi i qartë që e ka dhënë Isa Mustafa. Unë e mbështes këtë qëndrim të vazhdueshëm dinjitoz dhe burrëror të Isa Mustafës”, pati thënë Pacolli.

Ndryshe, në ceremoninë e ndarjes së çmimit për Liderin e AKR-së kanë marrë pjesë edhe familja e ish-presidentit Ibrahim Rugova, lideri i LDD-së, Nexhat Daci, ministri i Ekonomisë, Ahmet Shala dhe zyrtarë të tjerë qeveritarë. (Koha)

----------


## extreme

Edhe ky hajn fun e krye .

----------


## Hard_Style

[QUOTE=Disa;2800761]*Isa Mustafa,Komunist,Titiste,hajne i vertet![/*QUOTE]


...eshte mekat ket shkrim ta lësh me shkronja te holla, duhet ti trashim pra edhe ti s'madhojm.

----------


## ardiana luzha

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHHAHAHA HAHAHAHHHAH.... Nuk i shohin prap kta.Po vjen dita e kuptojne.

----------


## Hard_Style

...lol...

- jo keta i shohin shum mir , po behen te verber me qellim , ashtu ju pelqen ketyre....te jen te verber...

----------


## gimche

Valla skan çka me dit, per ata që jetojnë në Prishtinë ju ka gerdit kryeqyteti shkaku i ketij qeni, e për ata që nuk jetojnë në Prishtinë ni sygjerim, kurrë mos u shpërnguleni për në Prishtinë (Jo derisa të këtë Putina në krye të komunes).

----------


## illyrian rex

Ky e di me se miri kush eshte Isa Mustafa... :Lulja3: 

Akoma po i del ne enderr Isa  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## gimche

> Ky e di me se miri kush eshte Isa Mustafa...
> 
> Akoma po i del ne enderr Isa


Hahahahaha le bre hiqu tij se as ky sen s'vyn

----------


## Cyrus

Ky vetem se eshte i infektuar me virusin"komunist",se burre i mire doket me qene.

----------


## Seneka

per kete arsye dhe e postova temene besom llapi e ju te tjeret qe merreni me genjeshtra dhe dallavere qe e rrjept kit popull me rrena dhe hajni nga me te ndryshmet duke bashkvepruar edhe me serb dhe grek o llapi.
Me vjen keq per njez sikur ju kur dihet qe ne menyre publike askush deri me sot nuk e ka akuzuar direkt PROF.DR ISA MUSTAFEN kurse sa i perket liderave te PDK-S "kjo s e fundit do te thot e serbis" sa te duash akuza dhe fakte te nderuar per tradheti,hajni korrupsion e qka jo se edhe bota po mirret me juve sepse ne nuk mundemi por edhe po te kishim mundur ju do te ishit ata qe do ti vrisnit te gjithe vetem e vetem te shpetoj pjella juaj e keqe sikur qe keni vrar edhe me heret ket krejt SHQIPTARIA E DIN o llap,po ku dole ti more llap me mbrojt kaq shum hashim brojen se ?
Shamin e ka ndaluar Enver Hoxhaj te nderuar kurse Isa e ka realizuar urdhresen administrative te ministris te udhehequr nga hajnat serbo-grek.
Me vjen keq llap qe kenaqesh me smundjen e tjetrit por ne njeren ane edhe nuk befasohem sepse jemi mesuar me ju qysh nga vitet 1996 e kendej .

----------


## Disa

[QUOTE=Hard_Style;2801466]


> *Isa Mustafa,Komunist,Titiste,hajne i vertet![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...eshte mekat ket shkrim ta lësh me shkronja te holla, duhet ti trashim pra edhe ti s'madhojm.


ahahhah E di po kam harruar,qe po e postoj prape


*ISA MUSTAF,KOMUNIST,TITIST,HAJNI,PUTIN...*

----------

